# Buying wine from France.



## SDMXTWO (30 Sep 2021)

I am looking at 6 Bottles from a shop in Ireland @180.00€ less delivery. I also looked at a shop in France @145.00€ including delivery. That's 35€ at least in saving. What are the chances of it arriving without question. Do customs still look to take it off you? We are all in the EU after all. Is it worth the gamble? TIA.


----------



## dereko1969 (30 Sep 2021)

I've had beer get through no problem but have heard of others where it's been stopped. It's a risk. For me, it was a beer club so different beers that weren't as available here every month. For wine you can get here I'm not sure I'd risk it.


----------



## Leo (30 Sep 2021)

Depends on the scale of the business you're buying from and the transportation they use. Most of the big courier companies will not fake the required transport documents so you can avoid paying excise.


----------



## dereko1969 (30 Sep 2021)

Leo said:


> Depends on the scale of the business you're buying from and the transportation they use. Most of the big courier companies will not fake the required transport documents so you can avoid paying excise.


Just to be clear, and I know you're not implying it, but there was no fake invoicing/description on the boxes I had delivered. Maybe as it was delivered to my work address it attracted less attention.


----------



## Leo (30 Sep 2021)

dereko1969 said:


> Just to be clear, and I know you're not implying it, but there was no fake invoicing/description on the boxes I had delivered. Maybe as it was delivered to my work address it attracted less attention.


Nope, sorry, was not suggesting that at all. The excise level on wine is 18 times that on beer, so it's far more likely to be stopped.


----------



## aristotle (30 Sep 2021)

Last December I had a single bottle of a liqueur seized, I had ordered it off Amazon.co.uk without really thinking.
But Revenue released after they checked my record and it was my first offence.

Hardly worth the risk for €35.


----------



## SGWidow (30 Sep 2021)

OP, 

Do you mind me asking what vino you have in mind please?


----------



## Slim (30 Sep 2021)

SDMXTWO said:


> I am looking at 6 Bottles from a shop in Ireland @180.00€ less delivery. I also looked at a shop in France @145.00€ including delivery. That's 35€ at least in saving. What are the chances of it arriving without question. Do customs still look to take it off you? We are all in the EU after all. Is it worth the gamble? TIA.


I ordered wine from France a few years ago. 12 per case,  one or two cases per year. As long as it's for personal use, there are no customs issues. All arrived unbroken, but the wine wasn't any better than Lidl  or Aldi wine. If you know and like the wine, I would not hesitate for €35 saving.


----------



## huskerdu (30 Sep 2021)

Slim said:


> As long as it's for personal use, there are no customs issues.


That is only true if you carry it into the country yourself . If you have it shipped, it is liable to customs duty, even if its for personal use.


----------



## Slim (30 Sep 2021)

huskerdu said:


> That is only true if you carry it into the country yourself . If you have it shipped, it is liable to customs duty, even if its for personal use.


Even if it's purchased in the EU?


----------



## MrEarl (30 Sep 2021)

Folks,

Can we please have info on the wines, beers, and related websites?

I'd be very interested in getting some drinks shipped in.

For info - I got some non alcoholic drinks shipped from a specialist store in Spain (the Blue Dolphin), without issue. Selection was far superior to what's available here, service was good, although a dozen bottles did cost €50 for shipping, which seemed expensive.


----------



## MrEarl (30 Sep 2021)

aristotle said:


> Last December I had a single bottle of a liqueur seized, I had ordered it off Amazon.co.uk without really thinking.
> But Revenue released after they checked my record and it was my first offence.
> 
> Hardly worth the risk for €35.


That's interesting, as I know of two other people who had the same experience (one of whom subsequently ordered another few bottles a few months later, was again contacted by Revenue, but got the bottles released a second time, without penalty).

Small quantities may be the trick, if buying from Amazon.


----------



## Baby boomer (1 Oct 2021)

Unfortunately Revenue is entitled to levy Excise Duty on (non personally transported) imports of alcohol, even from the EU.  The Single Market has still some way to go!  It may well be the case that a blind eye might be turned to small quantities but you can't be sure.  

Your better option might be on this island.  If you live anywhere near the border, or even if you don't, you can always pop over to Newry or Enniskillen and load up to your heart's content.  Huge savings on wine and spirits, even larger savings on sparkling wine and champagne.


----------



## Leper (1 Oct 2021)

Some years ago we drove to France with one mission only, to bring back a van full of wine. Once you're travelling with it and its for personal consumption there's nothing customs wise to pay bringing the stuff to Ireland. There are vast "wine hypermarkets" not too far from Le Havre where you can buy wine and fill up for the return trip. Our "campervan" (former Telecom van) which had been lying idle at the back of the house for years was perked up for the trip. That van was by best investment ever - pity about the Eircom shares though. 

If you're thinking of taking the trip ensure you know your wines (even minutely) as the French can see a fool from miles away. You don't need plonc.


----------



## Leo (1 Oct 2021)

Leper said:


> If you're thinking of taking the trip ensure you know your wines (even minutely) as the French can see a fool from miles away. You don't need plonc.


Yep, and travel a little further from the tourist shops by the ports for better value. 

The Vivino app is a handy tool to have on your phone when unsure. Scan the label with your camera and it's give you a rating out of 5 along with price information.


----------



## Leo (1 Oct 2021)

MrEarl said:


> Can we please have info on the wines, beers, and related websites?


Millesima ship to Ireland, charge the correct VAT & excise yet still have some good value in the upper ends of the market. Example, Les Fiefs de Lagrange, €37.50 per bottle there, €53-60 in stockists here. First delivery free, thereafter €50 per case of 12.


----------



## MrEarl (1 Oct 2021)

Agree about the Vivano App, it's very handy alright.

That's a great tip about the first shipment from Millesima, I'll have to go and find that website, thanks Leo !

I see that Irish Ferries were doing a special offer for the month of Sept, targeting people wanting to buy wine in France. Unfortunately, I learnt about it too late, but maybe next time.


----------



## Leo (1 Oct 2021)

MrEarl said:


> I'll have to go and find that website


Link in the example, but the home page for Irish customers is here.


----------



## MrEarl (2 Oct 2021)

Thanks Leo, unfortunitely I'm struggling to find bargains in the wines that I would usually buy - those that appear cheap, aren't really, when you look at reviews on the particular vintage. 

I think I'll just have to borrow a van, and set sail to France (or Spain), sometime soon.


----------



## SDMXTWO (4 Oct 2021)

MrEarl said:


> Thanks Leo, unfortunitely I'm struggling to find bargains in the wines that I would usually buy - those that appear cheap, aren't really, when you look at reviews on the particular vintage.
> 
> I think I'll just have to borrow a van, and set sail to France (or Spain), sometime soon.








garrafeiraportugal.pt


----------



## G123 (5 Oct 2021)

Leo said:


> Yep, and travel a little further from the tourist shops by the ports for better value.


We've done several trips to France over the years including our latest two weeks ago. In previous years, travelling inland to the hyper markets would offer huge choice and value but not this year.... We therefore found that the only shops catering for the "booze cruise" customer were the Wine and Beer Warehouses near the ports. 
Maybe the time of the year wasn't right but I definitely think that France is missing (or no longer catering for) the UK Tourist. Only saw a handful of yellow plates the week we were there.


----------



## garbanzo (6 Oct 2021)

Up to a few years ago (4-5) I used to bring in wine via a French site called Vinatis.fr Unfortunately things tightened up on the Revenue side and as a result the rules changed and they’ve stopped shipping to Ireland. Single market my eye !

I’ve occasionally used Berry Brothers & Rudd’s Dublin office to get some cases of what they call “Good Ordinary Claret”. It’s a nice drop of Bordeaux. Not sure what Brexit has done the their trade but I plan to get a bit in before Christmas if I can. They deliver to your door and anything over €250 is shipped free. As an earlier poster said Supermarkets in NI are also worth a pop. Particularly in sparkling wines as they are taxed les severely up there. There can be good specials and multi-buys on offer in wines if you are lucky. Sainsbury’s in Lisburn is our go to one from here in Dublin. Newry is closer but it can get fairly snarled up in traffic. 

Sláinte


----------



## CuriousCork (7 Oct 2021)

Pre-Covid we regularly took a van to France and loaded up with about 40 cases of wine + beer etc. Customs say you can only take in 120 bottles per individual. However, we have never been stopped. A friend brought back 80 cases, was stopped, but he explained it was for personal consumption and was allowed through.


----------

